
Visual Studio Code ♥ ES6 - numo16
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vscode/archive/2015/07/06/vs-code-es6.aspx
======
norman784
I tried VSC on mac and was a bit slower than Sublime when open the app, in my
case not worth to change the editor right now.

